# A quick vid



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is a short video of a recent ride I was on out in Mass. This was a creek we were riding in. The video is of me on my Scrammy showin the world my MIMB shirt.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice creek! looks like fun!


----------

